
Pruning and Polishing: Keeping OpenBSD Modern - protomyth
http://www.openbsd.org/papers/pruning.html
======
legulere
> A second example are the simplelock locks once prevalent in the kernel.
> These locks, which were really macros which expanded to nothing, were
> introduced long before the kernel was actually capable of multiprocessor
> operation in a case of premature optimism. When SMP support was finally
> added, intervening code changes meant that many of the lock and unlock
> operations were incorrectly placed.

This is a good example for that code that is neither used nor tested is
useless.

------
atmosx
I deeply admire the dedication and passion these guys put in polishing and
improving OpenBSD.

------
Canada
Ted Unangst writes great stuff.

~~~
RexRollman
Agreed. His blog is good too:

[http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/](http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/)

------
bijay_jayaswal
Excellent and to the point! Every coder would benefit from this.

------
pipeep
Well played:

    
    
        <script>
        document.getElementById("bonus").innerHTML = 'body { font-family: "Comic Sans MS", "Chalkboard SE", "Comic Neue", cursive, sans-serif; }'
        window.onscroll = function() {
        document.getElementById("bonus").innerHTML = 'body { font-family: serif; }'
        window.onscroll = null
        }
        </script>

~~~
sj4nz
Thanks for this, I wouldn't have noticed this gag because I don't have any of
the fonts in question installed. :)

~~~
clort
Can you explain the gag, for those of us who do not include HTML & CSS in our
area of expertise?

I see that the font changes to serif, when the text is scrolled. Is that
funny? How does this HTML work?

~~~
maxerickson
There is an ongoing gag of using Comic Sans to hassle people that complain
about fonts.

This gag rewards people who read more than the first couple of lines before
bouncing just because of the ugly font.

~~~
spash
Well, browsing with NoScript, I wasn't even aware of this gag until I returned
to read HN comments some 20 hours later (as it looks, the Comic Sans is
firstly set via JavaScript, along with the subsequent flip back to the
'normal' serif.)

Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but even if just an unintentional
byproduct - isn't that a nice "additional" reward for people that don't allow
running unnecessary scripts on random web sites?

